

Building a Kick Ass Social Media Team - ucdaz
http://www.webguild.org/2008/06/building-all-star-social-media-web-20.php

======
ideas101
i liked the article - i strongly believe that every company will require this
kind of a team - in fact i was thinking on the same line from last couple of
weeks that how someone can build a social media marketing team - it is a very
diverse subject with unlimited number of tricks, tactics and techniques to
create buzz for your product/service. The team has to very well organized and
i think this article should be a good start. thanks ucdaz.

~~~
ucdaz
Yeah I totally agree. Social Media should not be underestimated. It's a great
platform to reach out and connect with the community. Especially, if you're
thinking about launching a product. The community is a valuable asset for
feedback and word of mouth. Social Media FTW!!

